# Nissan Altima Hybrid Gets the Axe



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has released full details on its 2012 Altima lineup with the Altima Hybrid notably absent. The Altima Hybrid officially launched in 2007 and featured Nissan's first gas-electric engine, thanks to technology licensed from Toyota. It was able to achieve 33 mpg (7.1 L/100 km), which is still a respectable number. However, the Altima was only sold in a handful of states during its tenure and never quite caught on.

Nissan has planned to continue selling the Altima Hybrid inventory while they are still being produced. However, if you were thinking of buying one, you may want to hit the dealership sooner than later!

An all-new Altima is expected for 2013, and if the Ellure Concept is any indication, a hybrid version will return.

More: *Nissan Altima Hybrid Gets the Axe* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## SUV Blogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Nissan should just redo the entire lineup, except maybe the Maxima, and the 370z, but everything else, especially the brand spankin new 2012 versa coming out has to be completely redone ALREADY.


Best Regards
Shreya Mehta
Check our interesting Nissan suv reviews on suvblogger.com


----------

